# Why is my male cockatiel so aggressive?



## albinosilver (Aug 26, 2017)

I have a very tame male cockatiel around a year old who loves to sit with me and be pet. But then suddenly he goes psycho bird does the "big eagle" thing with his wings and starts hissing and biting the heck out of everything. I'll put him back in the cage and he'll start biting the female bird too who he usual gets along just fine with. I know he's not scared or defensive. It's definitely aggressive and it comes in spurts and goes away. Any idea why and what I can do to discourage it?

I clipped his wings previously and it might've helped tone him down a bit but the feathers grew back really quick and he flies just fine again.


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*aggressive 'tiel*

Sounds to me like he's hormonal. Even the sweetest 'tiel can turn into a little monster when those hormones act up. He's about the right age. Someone has posted a link on here about hormones and how to reduce their influence on your bird, but I am not sure where it is. Hopefully they'll post it again. Increasing the number of hours of darkness can help (covering your bird's cage for a longer time.)


----------



## SilverSage (Oct 19, 2014)

First, is he actually BITING, like hard enough to hurt, or is he just lunging and screeching and Neal slapping?

Second, have you been to the vet yet for gram stains to rule out an infection?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## albinosilver (Aug 26, 2017)

For the most part he kinda nibbles or strikes with an open beak. It's never hurt me.

Haven't been to the vet as he's not showing any signs of illness


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Definitely sounds hormonal. Males around this age go through a bratty teenage stage and can be real jerks. Hormone control will help cool him down.


----------



## albinosilver (Aug 26, 2017)

They get at least 12 hours of darkness already. Will this behaviour go away when he's older?


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Hormones... males get nasty. The aggression should lessen as he matures, but for the first few years their hormones run rampant from the start of puberty. As long as he's not hurting anyone it's normal.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

You can up it to 14 hours OR try 24 hours of light all the time to see if that doesn't throw him off.


----------



## Oztiel (Sep 5, 2014)

Some male birds, not all ,like to squabble and spar with each other. Mine will fly across the room for a fight or squabble. All I need to do is make a "beak " with my index finger and thumb and Matey instantly fly across and engage me with open wings and snapping beak. 
I nip him(gently) with my "beak" and a make fighting noises and he will squeek ,flapand vocalise as we to and fro in our "battle"
Its a big game with us, he has never bitten hard and a minute after our "fight he will nudge his way into my hand for a a scrootch.

He is the only birdIhave ever been able to hold in my cupped hands making a pocket as I can enclose his body and he barely moves other than to re position his head for a scratch / pat. 
Matey relaxes whereas as other birds struggle and panic.I hold him and closes his eyes and stays still for up to a minute.

It might be beneficial to "engage " your bird in this way.When he knows you will not harm him he will seek you out to play like this quite often,
oz


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> It might be beneficial to "engage " your bird in this way.When he knows you will not harm him he will seek you out to play like this quite often,


I wouldn't personally. You really don't want to encourage the aggressive behavior. While for some it may just be a game, some birds can be really mean (dive bombing) which is not something you want to continue. If this is a sudden change in the bird it's hormone related and needs to be managed with hormone control.


----------

